# Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?



## JimmyTudeski (4. Dezember 2009)

*Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?*

Moin zusammen,

 ich würde gern die Performance meines PCs durch Aufrüsten erhöhen, speziell in Hinsicht auf GTA IV.

 mein System sieht derzeit wie folgt aus:
 Windows 7 64-Bit
 C2D E8400 3.0 GHz
 Asus P5K
 4 GB DDR2-800 RAM
 GeForce 9800 GTX OC mit 512 MB

 Im GTA Benchmark sind CPU und Grafikspeicher zu 96 % ausgelastet.


 Meine Ideen sind:
 Neue CPU Core-i5 mit 2,66 GHz
 damit verbunden muss auch ein neues Mainboard mit passendem Sockel her und 
 DDR3 Speicher mit 1333 MHz

 Alternativ neue Grafikkarte. 
 Dachte da an die ATI HD5850 mit 1 GB DDR5 RAM. Hat in den Tests sehr gut abgeschnitten.

 Falls das Geld nach Weihnachten reicht, kann ich alle Ideen umsetzen.

 Was meint Ihr würde mehr bringen, oder habt Ihr noch andere Ideen?

 Vielen Dank Euch.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?*

wenns nur um gta 4 geht, würde wohl wiriklich -und ausnahmsweise- eine neue cpu eher sinnvoll sein.
 (dazu kämen ja noch board + ram)

 allerdings hast du eigentlich noch ein top-system auf dem eigentlich jeder andere titel locker laufen sollte.
 ob aufrüsten für ein spiel wirklich sinnvoll ist, kannst du nur selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?*



JimmyTudeski schrieb:


> Im GTA Benchmark sind CPU und Grafikspeicher zu 96 % ausgelastet.


 naja, ein benchmakr belastet das system ja auch mit absicht 


 bei dir könnte ne CPU schon reichen. 

 lohnt sich denn NUR ein so775 quadcore nicht mehr? ^^  ich wollte an sich bei mir auch noch EINmal ne neue CPU, hab zur zeit nen E7200.


----------



## crackajack (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?*

oder einfach nur einen Quad der noch auf dein Board passt: Q6xxx, Q8xxx, Q9xxx
  gebraucht ist imo gerade die erste Quad-garde noch preislich einigermaßen attraktiv und gut übertaktbar

  Ich bezweifle das wir 2010 ein Spiel erleben werden das höhere CPU-Anforderungen als GTA haben wird. alles mit Unreal 3 läuft, Crysis3 Sachen wohl auch... Starcraft wird auch kaum Limits erweitern....
  Würde imo also nicht mal eine kurzfristige Lösung sein, sondern durchaus gangbar für eine ordentlich lange Zeit.
  Glaub sowieso das man sich auch noch 2011 weiterhin kaum vom "Konsolenstandard", XBox 3 Kerne, weit entfernen wird. 

 edit:  die Grafikkarte ist sicher nicht verkehrt. GTA frisst Grafik-RAM ja auch ohne einmal zu Kauen. 1GB sollten es schon sein.


----------



## JimmyTudeski (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?*

Hallo zusammen und vielen Dank für die Meinungen.

 Ihr habt natürlich Recht. Mein PC ist eigentlich kein schlechter. COD MW2, Dirt2 und Konsorten laufen auf höchsten Einstellungen ruckelfrei.
 Allerdings wusste ich nicht, was ich mir zu Weihnachten wünschen sollte und da ich GTA IV rauf und runter spiele und mit der Performance unzufrieden bin, dachte ich, wünsche ich mir alternate-Gutscheine.

 Vermutlich bekomme ich etwa 250 € zusammen. Mit Verkauf von CPU, RAM, Mainboard und GraKa werden es insgesamt vielleicht 530 €.


 Also wie crackajack bereits schrieb, ist GTA sehr Grafikspeicher-lastig - demnach neue Grafikkarte mit mindestens 1 GB RAM. Allerdings soll GTA auch von Vierkern-CPUs profitieren - Was könnte schätzungsweise mehr bringen?

 Vielen Dank Euch.


----------



## crackajack (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?*



JimmyTudeski schrieb:


> Allerdings soll GTA auch von Vierkern-CPUs profitieren - Was könnte schätzungsweise mehr bringen?


imo CPU
 Mein Bruder hat zuerst von 8800GTS auf 260GTX aufgerüstet. Es lief schon flüssiger, aber doch entfernt von richtig geschmeidig. Das Laden musste halt immer eingeschoben werden zur sonstigen CPU-Arbeit. Nun mit Triple Core Amd läuft's rund und konstant gut. Wobei der RAM weiterhin limitiert. 896 ist halt auch noch zu wenig wenn man die Sichtweite hochschrauben will und alle Effekte darstellen einschaltet.

 nur eine neue (alte) CPU und GPU würden imo langen, vor allem sparst du dir auch das neuaufsetzen des Systems, was bei einem mobo-wechsel ratsam wäre.


----------



## JimmyTudeski (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?*



crackajack schrieb:


> JimmyTudeski schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Allerdings soll GTA auch von Vierkern-CPUs profitieren - Was könnte schätzungsweise mehr bringen?
> ...


 Super Danke. Naja, wie schon gesagt. Vielleicht reicht das Geld ja nach Weihnachten (wenn die Preise vielleicht noch purzeln) für alle genannten Optionen.

 Habe gerade festgestellt, dass meine HDD (SATA) nur 8 MB Cache hat, allerdings 7.200 Umdrehungen. Meint Ihr, dass das vielleicht auch ein Schwachpunkt sein könnte?

 Danke, danke und äh.. Danke


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?*



JimmyTudeski schrieb:


> Habe gerade festgestellt, dass meine HDD (SATA) nur 8 MB Cache hat, allerdings 7.200 Umdrehungen. Meint Ihr, dass das vielleicht auch ein Schwachpunkt sein könnte?


 nein, das ist sicher nicht so ausschlaggebend, als dass du da in nem spiel ruckeln hast und mit ner schnellen platte dann alles butterweich.


 ich persönlich würd ja nur ne neue CPU + graka "riskieren". extra neuen sockel find ich was gewagt und nicht "nötig". und nen so775 quad kannst du sicher dann, wenn er wirklich nicht mehr reicht, rel. teuer verkaufen, weil da wiederum leute sind, die lieber 100€ für nen "alten" quad ausgeben als extra board&co neu zu kaufen. auch das dann nicht mehr benötigte DDR2-RAM dürfte abnehmer finden.

 zB krasses beispiel: nen uralten Sockel939 Athlon X2 4200+ zahlen die leute verrückte 100€...  ein 50€ intel/AM3-dualcore ist da ja schon stärker...   oder DDR(1) RAM kostet so viel, da kriegst du bei einem gebrauchtverkauf das geld für genausoviel NEUES DDR2-RAM...  


 aber musst du selber abwägen.


----------



## Hyperhorn (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?*

Eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen und die CPU zu behalten, aber zu übertakten, ist keine Option?
  Die Kombination P5K + E8400 sollte selbst mit dem Boxed-Kühler spielend einfach auf ~3,6 GHz (400 x 9) zu übertakten sein. Mit einem guten Kühler sind auch 4 GHz und mehr möglich - falls es sich um eine CPU im E0-Stepping handelt, kann es sogar Richtung 4,5 GHz gehen, ohne dass dafür gewagte Spannungen erforderlich sind. (Da wird allerdings dein Arbeitsspeicher limitieren, da der kleinste Speicherteiler 1:1 bei P35-Boards beträgt)

  Nimmt man nun z.B. den GTA-4-Wert aus dem PCGH-CPU-Leistungsindex als Grundlage (E8400: 20,5 Fps, Q9650: 26,2 Fps), reichen bereits 3,85 GHz (Vorteile durch zwangsläufig erfolgtes FSB/RAM-Overclocking noch nicht berücksichtigt!) um einen Q9650 (255 Euro) bzw. QX9650 (nicht lieferbar, aber ab 705 Euro gelistet) das Wasser zu reichen.


----------



## N8Mensch (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen und die CPU zu behalten, aber zu übertakten, ist keine Option?
> Die Kombination P5K + E8400 sollte selbst mit dem Boxed-Kühler spielend einfach auf ~3,6 GHz (400 x 9) zu übertakten sein. Mit einem guten Kühler sind auch 4 GHz und mehr möglich - falls es sich um eine CPU im E0-Stepping handelt, kann es sogar Richtung 4,5 GHz gehen, ohne dass dafür gewagte Spannungen erforderlich sind. (Da wird allerdings dein Arbeitsspeicher limitieren, da der kleinste Speicherteiler 1:1 bei P35-Boards beträgt)
> 
> Nimmt man nun z.B. den GTA-4-Wert aus dem PCGH-CPU-Leistungsindex als Grundlage (E8400: 20,5 Fps, Q9650: 26,2 Fps), reichen bereits 3,85 GHz (Vorteile durch zwangsläufig erfolgtes FSB/RAM-Overclocking noch nicht berücksichtigt!) um einen Q9650 (255 Euro) bzw. QX9650 (nicht lieferbar, aber ab 705 Euro gelistet) das Wasser zu reichen.


    Bei GTA4 ist der Q6600 mit 2,4 Ghz schneller als ein E8400 @ 3,6 Ghz. So ist es jedenfalls in diversen Tests zu lesen (u.a. PCGamesHardware).   Auch interessant: _"__Eine 9800 GT nur minimal langsamer als eine GTX280 -GTA 4 verlangt in erster Linie nach CPU-Power. "__
_ 
    Um satte ~50 % schlägt eine Quad-CPU(Triple 33 % ) einen Zweikerner. Ob da eine neue Grafikkarte mithalten kann?
     Hinzu kommt, dass es mit drei oder vier Kernen weniger "Nachladeruckler" als mit zwei Kernen gibt. GTA4 spielt sich insgesamt "flüssiger".

     Die VRam-Begrenzung kann aufgehoben werden:
     Einfach im GTA4 Ordner eine Textdatei mit dem Namen Commandline erstellen und folgendes hineinkopieren:

_-norestrictions
__-nomemrestrict
__-availablevidmem 2.1_

     Funktioniert sehr gut. Ich belege so ca. 650 MB Vram laut ingame Options. Mehr würde wohl nichts bringen, da der fehlende (schnelle) Vram bei noch größeren Datenmengen nicht zu ersetzt ist und Texturen nachgeladen werde müssen. Und irgendwann macht auch ein Quad schlapp:

    In einem Test hat PCG auch geschrieben, dass der Rechner noch nicht auf dem Markt ist, der GTA4 mit allen details(von downsampling mal abgesehen) flüssig darstellen kann.(lt. Rockstar sollen die höchsten Einstellungen für die Zukunft sein...)
      Vielleicht schafft das ja jetzt ein hoch getakteter Quad mit eins bis zwei ATI5870, vielleicht auch erst die neue Sechskern-CPU. (weiß nicht, wie es mit dem relativ frischen GTA4 Patch 1.5 aussieht, aber i7 Hyperthreating hat GTA4 1.4  nicht unterstützt und bremst den i7 sogar aus - HT Deaktivierung im Bios wurde empfohlen) 

   Edit:  GTA4 - Benchmark: i5 normal und übertaktet mit anderen CPUs


----------



## Hyperhorn (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?*

Hm, also bei dem alten Benchmark (keine aktueller Patch, nur 50 % Sichtweite) liegt ein E8500 @ 3,6 GHz in der tendenziell weniger GPU-limitierten Auflösung 1.280 x 1.204 knapp vor dem Q6600: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/... 

  Der X4 940 BE (4 x 3,0 GHz) liegt in 01/2010 gegenüber dem X3 720 BE (3 x 2,8 GHz) mit 28,0 zu 25,7 Avg Fps auch nur rund 9 Prozent vorne - und das ist der Promenade-Spielstand mit v1.0.4.0 und 100 % Sichtweite in 1.680 x 1.050. Den Direktvergleich zwischen E8400 und Q9650 habe ich oben schon beziffert. Wie du allerdings zurecht angemerkt hast, geben solche Benchmark-Werte das tatsächliche Spielgefühl (Kommt es zu Nachladerucklern? Bin ich ein Spieler, der eine besonders hohe Framerate braucht? etc.) nicht wieder, sondern sind lediglich eine Orientierungshilfe.

  Daher stellt sich für mich die Frage: Warum testet der Threadersteller nicht einfach, ob ihm die ~30 % Mehrleistung, die mit Overclocking möglich sind, ausreichen, bevor ein Neukauf getätigt wird?
  Ein Sockel-775-Quadcore wie der Q(X)9650 ist gegenüber einem i5-750 nämlich chancelos in GTA 4 (gleicher Benchmark: 40,1 vs. 26,2 Fps = 53 % Mehrleistung), weshalb ich - WENN es eine neue CPU sein soll - dann durchaus den teureren Plattformwechsel empfehlen würde.

  Übrigens profitiert ein Clarkdale auch ohne SMT-Parking etc. selbst dann sehr häufig von SMT, wenn es bei einem Core i7 kontraproduktiv wirkt und kann dadurch auch spielend mit vielen Triple-/Quadcore-CPUs mithalten. SMT sollte daher nicht als Feature isoliert, sondern im Kontext mit den Threads gesehen werden.


----------



## crackajack (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Warum testet der Threadersteller nicht einfach, ob ihm die ~30 % Mehrleistung, die mit Overclocking möglich sind, ausreichen, bevor ein Neukauf getätigt wird?


   overclocking wäre sicher nicht schlecht, wenn das ausreicht.

 bezüglich quad/multicore mal direkt eine frage: glaubst du das man für Spiele in den nächsten Monaten (oder gar 2011) wirklich was besseres wie einen Q8200 (neu ~100) oder 6600 (gebraucht ~100 und imo besser übertaktbar) brauchen wird?
 GTA ist cpu-technisch doch momentan die Sperrspitze und in Entwicklung ist afaik nichts das nicht auch auf den drei Kernen der X-Box laufen können muss. Was soll also mehr benötigen, da du ja beim Neukauf bei einem Q9650 oder gleich i5 bist?


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?*

Hm, "brauchen" ist natürlich immer eine Formulierung, die jeder etwas anders auslegen wird. Tendenziell ist die CPU mittlerweile wieder wichtiger gegenüber der Grafikkarte als vor drei, vier Jahren, da es einerseits mehr Konsolenportierungen gibt und andererseits die PC-exklusiven Titel wie Anno 1404 oder Empire: Total War häufig sehr komplexe Welten mit unzähligen Einheiten simulieren und dadurch sehr CPU-lastig, aber auch wiederum recht gut parallelisiert sind.

  Gegen den Q8200 spricht, dass der schnellere Q8300 günstiger zu haben ist.   
  Ein Q8200 oder Q6600 ist mittlerweile kein Garant mehr für flüssigen Spielspaß in jeder Situation in jedem Spiel. Hier mal zwei Beispiele:

  Anno 1404:
  Q6600: 25,9 Fps (Avg)
  i5-750: 40,5 Fps (Avg) --> + 56,4 %

  GTA IV:
  Q6600: 22,0 Fps (Avg)
  i5-750: 40,1 Fps (Avg) --> + 82,3 %

  Quelle: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/... 

  Tatsächlich liegt der Q6600 in drei der vier Spiele-Benchmarks näher am E6600 als am i5-750. Klar, das ist nur eine Auswahl mehr oder weniger aktueller Titel und mit AA/AF schrumpft das zusammen, aber 1.680 x 1.050 mit max./Ultra Details ist zumindest ein praxisnahes Setting - hier im Forum wahrscheinlich sogar praxisnäher als ein AA/AF-geschwängertes. Natürlich gibt es auch Beispiele wie Dragon Age: Origins, in denen der Q6600 immer noch einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlässt, aber da liegt der E8400 @ 3,6 GHz ebenfalls wieder fast auf Augenhöhe und im spielbaren Fps-Bereich. Insgesamt gesehen können also die kleinen Quadcore-CPUs für Sockel 775 ihren Taktnachteil gegenüber der kostenlosen Overclocking-Option als Übergangslösung zum Systemwechsel bei Dualcore-CPUs nur schwerlich ausgleichen und sind aber wiederum CPUs mit einer modernen Architektur unterlegen. (Oder um es mal plakativ auszudrücken: Wer mit einem "kleinen" Quadcore 2010/2011 alle Spiele stets flüssig spielen will, wird immer öfter seinen Prozessor zum Einkaufen schicken müssen, um den die Spiele auswählen lassen.) Eines ist sowieso klar: Wenn man sich mit dem ein oder anderen Ruckler und einer allgemein niedrigeren Framerate arrangieren kann und auch auf Grafikdetails verzichten mag, ist mit einem drei Jahre alten Oberklasse-Rechner (z.B. Core 2 Duo E6600, Geforce 8800 GTS/640) auch heute noch in der Lage jedes Spiel zu spielen. Insofern will ich keine Panik verbreiten, sondern nur eine aus meiner Sicht optimale Aufrüstoption aufzeigen.   
  Den Q(x)9650 habe ich nur zum Vergleich als leistungsfähigste FSB1333-CPU für den Sockel 775 herangezogen, als Upgrade-CPUs ist der Q9400 für 150 € momentan eigentlich das teuerste, was ich nach dem Preisanstieg des Q9550 noch empfehlen würde.


----------



## JimmyTudeski (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aufrüstung für GTA IV - CPU oder Grafikkarte?*

Moin und Danke für die Antworten/Diskussion.

  mein E8400 ist bereits auf 3,6 GHz. Hat ein paar Frames gebracht, befriedigt mich aber nicht ganz. 
  Die Test zeigen ja eigentlich eindeutig, dass der i5 im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Core2Quads im Vorteil ist. 
  Klar, es ist teurer, da ich neues MB und RAM brauche, aber ich denke, dass in der Gesamtperformance der RAM mit 1333 MHz im Vergleich zu den 800 MHz meines DDR2 auch eine Rolle spielt.

  Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, was ich mir kaufe, aber die CPU wird auf jeden Fall neu. Die Preise für die DirectX11 Grafikkarten werden im kommenden Jahr enorm fallen. Bei Markteinführung ist alles teuer.

  Ich denke, dass ich mit dem i5 die nächste Zeit sehr zufrieden sein werde.

  Mal schauen.
  Vielen Dank Euch, Ihr seid klasse. 


 EDIT: Natürlich werde ich die Ergebnisse in diesem Thread präsentieren.


----------

